# I need a little reassurance...



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Jogo, I have gone back and forth on this with my dogs. First it was "tough love," and you eat what I give you (I used to be able to free feed, so eventually they would eat, but this is no longer an option because Miracle would eat all of the food). But then Jasper started having a lot of health issues, and when he was on meds for his leg, he slept all the time and pretty much had no appetite. Over the summer, I started trying different foods- first because I wanted to get away from specific ingredients, and then because I decided that I would spend a little more money, because I want my dogs to enjoy their meals. 

Miracle now eats whatever I put in front of her and gets super excited about meal time. However, Jasper will turn up his nose at his food a lot of the time, and that worries me because of his health and weight. He now always gets food with toppers (cottage cheese, chicken, yogurt). I have to change it up because he gets sick of food and toppers fast. Today I got him to eat Honest Kitchen (which he is not a fan of) with some cooked chicken mixed in. Since Oscar also is an older guy and you are concerned about his weight, maybe make him an exception and add some toppers to his food, or look into different food for him. He might need to eat a special diet given his stomach issues. Jasper also has a sensitive stomach, so while I make exceptions and give him toppers, I am very careful about what I give him.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Jogo, I have gone back and forth on this with my dogs. First it was "tough love," and you eat what I give you (I used to be able to free feed, so eventually they would eat, but this is no longer an option because Miracle would eat all of the food). But then Jasper started having a lot of health issues, and when he was on meds for his leg, he slept all the time and pretty much had no appetite. Over the summer, I started trying different foods- first because I wanted to get away from specific ingredients, and then because I decided that I would spend a little more money, because I want my dogs to enjoy their meals.
> 
> Miracle now eats whatever I put in front of her and gets super excited about meal time. However, Jasper will turn up his nose at his food a lot of the time, and that worries me because of his health and weight. He now always gets food with toppers (cottage cheese, chicken, yogurt). I have to change it up because he sick of food and toppers fast. Today I got him to eat Honest Kitchen (which he is not a fan of) with some cooked chicken mixed in. Since Oscar is also an older guy and you are concerned about his weight, maybe make him an exception and add some toppers to his food, or look into different food for him. He might need to eat a special diet given his stomach issues. Jasper also has a sensitive stomach, so while I make exceptions and give him toppers, I am very careful about what I give him.




I do mix cottage cheese in his food. The food I feed is Crave and is Salmon and Oceanfish kibble. He’s been eating it really well and I even got him to eat without the cottage cheese. Then he got nauseas and stopped eating. I feared he associated his food with being ill feeling. 

He really does seem to like it as he eats heartily when he does eat. I am hoping he will keep it up now. He ate every kibble tonight which is promising. I just hate to give him a last resort in case I need it later. He did stop eating beef and rice before after only 3 meals, so I switched to chicken and he ate that for a little while but gave up on that too. I am thrilled I have found a kibble he likes.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It may be the food is too rich for him. Maybe too much fat? Some dogs can’t tolerate the very high protein and fat in the fancy foods. I would discuss it with your vet. He may need something easier to digest. Oscar is your new dog who’s elderly correct?


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

I don't believe in starving or tormenting my dogs with food they don't like. If they don't eat it, I look for the reason and I change the food to something they will eat. 

Our little senior dogs are on Hills I/D canned plus some kibble. The poodles are currently eating kibble with PureBites sprinkled on top. Next month it will probably change, but that's okay--as long as they're happy.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Could be that the food is too rich- it is higher in fat and protein. I agree that you should consult with your vet. It would be frustrating to find a food he likes and then find out he can't eat it due to stomach issues!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Changing foods everytime a dog stops eating makes them fussy. They know all they have to do is leave the food and miraculously, something else will appear. So I avoid doing that. The only time I will change the food is if it’s making the dog sick.

On the other hand, three full meals a day is a lot. As long as he eats once, I wouldn’t even worry about it. If he skips, then 2 days is fine, 3 days max. 3 days should be very exceptional. 3 days means he ate day 1, didn’t eat day 2, didn’t eat day 3 and ate day 4.

I would find something he likes and stick with it, and accept that on some days, he just won’t eat. I wouldn’t feed cottage cheese, milk is hard to digest.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think some dogs just don't eat every meal every single time. They evolved from animals that would hunt and might be unsuccessful for days on end and then they'd get something and gorge on it. I think some dogs just don't want to eat twice a day or necessarily every meal. My tpoos eat most meals but not infrequently they'll kind of walk away, come back, walk away, maybe not finishing their breakfast...sometimes they don't want any of it. I put it aside and offer it a little later maybe. Sometimes they they eat it, sometimes not till dinner time. I do try different things to find something they like. But perhaps not right on the spot, then and there. Although, I have been known to get a little Parmesan cheese to sprinkle on top or I also have some dehydrated raw from Orijen that I can crumble on top. They usually go for that.

Maurice has a history of having some digestive difficulties, namely colitis. Often mucus covered poo a little bit or a lot, diarrhea sometimes, constipated sometimes, sometimes okay. So I tried a new food, not one I would have chosen otherwise....don't see that the ingredients are so great but it's Pro plan for sensitive stomachs and skin. (Matisse was a little too itchy without any other noticeable reason, maybe dry skin (?) Well, this has completely helped Maurice's poops...absolutely normal now, simply lovely. lol. And Matisse is not scratching much at all...not more than normally dogs do...a little here and there. 

I would definitely consult your vet because your fella may have acid reflux or who knows what? But something is making him not want to eat and in fact, making him feel sick as you're observing. We just don't know. He may have some other issue with his stomach or esophagus. 

So while I understand about the hassle of making a dog a picky eater, standing your ground and all that, I also think they shouldn't be forced to either starve or eat something they are not enjoying or doing well on. I don't know that I'd go running around the house, trying different things at that moment. But I'd try something else maybe the next meal. And I'd also be concerned about hypoglycemia if he didn't eat for longer than a whole day if he's a tpoo. And it may well be the result of something medical going on. Keep us posted and try not to worry too much. I bet the vet will help you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh, I missed the part that Dechi mentioned...about him eating 3 meals a day. Maybe that is too much. And the part about if he likes the food once but doesn't the next? Hmmm...could be a medical issue or just being picky. You can only do so much. I guess the bottom line for me is to rule out anything wrong with him first, then go from there. Maybe feeding once a day might work better for him. Or try some kind of easy to digest food like I mentioned...see if that helps him. Yes, dairy can be hard to digest. I think goat's milk is okay. But check it out with your vet...don't think they need any kind of milk thing.


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Both of my dogs are fine with cottage cheese and plain yogurt. In fact, cheese was offered and suggested at their obedience classes, so dairy might not be an issue with all dogs. If there isn't an allergy, using enough to coat their food shouldn't be an issue; but again, check with your vet.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m on Tapatalk and can’t do multiple quotes so I’ll try to address things as I remember them. 

I don’t feed 3 meals a day, only 2: breakfast and dinner. If I typed 3 that was a typo. He really does like the food. It’s the only kibble he’s eaten for more than 3 meals. He ate it for almost 3 weeks, which is a record for him. I had a chi who didn’t like his food and he picked at it and hardly ate and never completely finished a meal, until I found something he did like. Oscar is not like that. He heartily eats this kibble and is very excited for dinner: asking for his meals. 

I think the acid reflux maybe is what’s getting him. The famotodine really helped him a couple of times and after he got it ate very well. 

A lot of the reviews I read about this food, people are saying it’s good for sensitive stomachs. He really is doing quite well on it. I think I need to stop giving him. Little bites of what I eat as some things could cause acid reflux. 

He ate his meal really well last night. I mixed cottage cheese in with the kibble (which I’ve been doing since I started this food), and he loved it. A couple of time times I’ve mixed shredded chicken in it and he loved that too. 

I’m also wondering if, also, just skipping meals at times is in his nature. I used to free feed the toy poodle I had long ago, and he didn’t always eat the same amount everyday. Sometimes he’d only have a little and other days he’d eat like normal. 

So hopefully the vet can help me figure out more of what’s going on. And if he can, offer advice/solutions. I wish I could just leave food down for him, but Zeke and/or Stella would just gobble it up in minutes. Sometimes I wonder if he was free fed before as he will walk away and later come back to his bowl looking for more food. 

Thanks to all for your suggestions and thoughts. It gives e questions and ideas to talk to the vet about, and some reassurance I’m not starving him. The most he had ever missed is two days, but I always panicked and started cooking for him. I was hesitant to do that this time as I feel I was just making him even pickier about his food.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I think you're right Dogs4life. Lots of breeders I came across feed puppies cottage cheese and Pablum when they're just starting to eat solids. I think there might be something different about cottage cheese, yogurt and milk. I think milk might cause diarrhea for sure where cottage cheese and yogurt, in small amounts might be okay. I guess experimentation is sometimes needed to find out if your dog is one that might be okay with it or not.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

I am a fan of no ft plain greek yogurt for each of my dogs. They all now get a dollop with each meal and I mix it in. They love it. Our boxer has a sensitive stomach and always had soft stool on and off. Since adding this to his diet he has normal stool every day. I have also fed cottage cheese years ago to my dogs, just a little with meals.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m feeding both Oscar and Stella with a bit of cottage cheese mixed in and they both love it. Stools are nice and firm too. Oscar has been eating well since I posted this without any kind of famotodine or anti nausea. I’m so happy he’s eating again.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Yay!:amen::angel:


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I talked to the vet on the phone, and she said he might be getting a little stomach acid acting up (not those words but what I got out of it), and the famotodine is the best way to go for now. The food he is on is pretty good for sensitive stomachs even though the fat is a little higher than what I give Stella. But I don’t have to stop it: at least not yet. Also thinks he probably wasn’t fed very well in the past and his little tummy isn’t used to food everyday, or twice a day. He was really emaciated when I got him. If he continues with the tummy problems where his little pill doesn’t work then I need to bring him in for bloodwork. I’m interested to see how he will do.


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Glad to hear Oscar is doing better! I struggle with Jessie's sensitive stomach too. I've finally found a kibble she'll eat- Purina Pro Plan small breed focus- but although she'll eat it as treat rewards or out of my hand, she won't eat it by herself without a topper. I thought I had that solved too until she got an upset stomach last night from the topper. Back to square one. Of course, if I boil her some chicken and rice and use that soup as a topper, she'll eat it all... might have to give in and cook for her after all. Which I don't mind doing, but I'd prefer she was easy to feed in the case she needs to be boarded or when we're traveling. Most kibbles she'd just walk away from even as treats.

When I first got Jessie, we fed her Crave wet food. While she loved it, her stomach told us it didn't approve in quite an extraordinarily messy fashion. (On another note, Crave cat food literally saved my cat's life, so I'm a fan of the brand if your dog can tolerate it!!)


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Zesti_V said:


> Glad to hear Oscar is doing better! I struggle with Jessie's sensitive stomach too. I've finally found a kibble she'll eat- Purina Pro Plan small breed focus- but although she'll eat it as treat rewards or out of my hand, she won't eat it by herself without a topper. I thought I had that solved too until she got an upset stomach last night from the topper. Back to square one. Of course, if I boil her some chicken and rice and use that soup as a topper, she'll eat it all... might have to give in and cook for her after all. Which I don't mind doing, but I'd prefer she was easy to feed in the case she needs to be boarded or when we're traveling. Most kibbles she'd just walk away from even as treats.


Zekefur has a sensitive stomach too, and he needed a low fat food. I found Eagle Pack for him. I'm not at home and can't look at the label right now, but he does so well on it! He eats it like a champ, every time with no topper or broth, and hasn't had diarrhea since a few days after I started it (about 2 months ago), and hasn't vomited once. I found it on chewy.com and it's pretty reasonably priced.


----------

